# Sawing some Walnut today



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 20, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Very cool! Are those all walnut cants in the background? If so will they be sawn into boards or what do you do with them?


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 20, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool! Are those all walnut cants in the background? If so will they be sawn into boards or what do you do with them?


Yes they are Walnut and are sawn 6 inches wide, basically any thickness. They go to China and are resawn there for flooring.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClintW (Mar 20, 2015)

The part along that split has some wild figure!


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 20, 2015)

ClintW said:


> The part along that split has some wild figure!


Yes it does and a lot of the logs we sawed today did, also lots of color. I will be going through the shorts and off cuts tomorrow to save out the unique salvageable pieces.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2015)

Todd you have what is known as . . . . _a real sawmill business. _ 

You can't post too many pictures for us even if you post everyday keep 'em coming man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Todd you have what is known as . . . . _a real sawmill business. _
> 
> You can't post too many pictures for us even if you post everyday keep 'em coming man!


I have a short two minute video but was unsure how or if it was accepted to post


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2015)

Post it! 

If you can't figure it out PM me the link and I'll post it for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2015)

If you have a youtube page, you upload it there then link it here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh...and that wood is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice wood ! And quite the set up you have there !


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 21, 2015)

A REAL mill, with a roof over it. Now I could get into that. Nice setup! Gary


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Nature Man (Mar 21, 2015)

Impressive operation! Sure like the large slabs rolling off the line. Chuck


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 21, 2015)

Http://youtube.com/EastmansHeirloomWoodturnings


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 21, 2015)

What an awesome operation and very impressive walnut.
Ok I am envious of all of it.
Dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2015)

EastmansWoodturning said:


>


For me it says this video does not exist. ???


----------



## Kevin (Mar 21, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> For me it says this video does not exist. ???



Greg we fixed it where only you can't watch it. Nothing personal man, we just don't want you to see it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 21, 2015)

I know and apologize. I emailed myself the link from YouTube and then tap on it from my email and it works, so I have no idea obviously what I am doing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 23, 2015)

Walnut is my favorite wood! It's so warm and rich.


----------

